# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Too Many Me

## Chmyke

Un grand bonjour à tous les lecteurs de Canard PC (Le meilleur magajine au monde juste après Sanglier Passion),
Je tiens à vous présenter "Too Many Me", un jeu que je développe depuis quelques mois déjà:
Too Many Me est un runner qui brise les règles du genre en incluant des mécaniques de jeux de plateforme classiques tel que le walljump ou bien même le triple saut,
Mais surtout dans Too Many Me vous pouvez cloner indéfiniment votre personnage!
Ainsi ce n'est pas un, ni deux, ni trois protagonistes que vous contrôlez, mais jusqu'a une trentaine en même temps!
Too Many Me c'est aussi un One Button Game, et c'est précisément là que ça se complique, car s'il n'est pas facile de faire sauter votre unique personnage dans un "Canabalt" ou un "Bit Trip Runner", imaginez ce que cela peut donner lorsque l'on contrôle simultanément toute une armée clone!
 A chaque instant vous devrez vous poser les bonnes questions:
- Dois-je sauter maintenant pour capturer cette étoile au risque de perdre la moitie de mes clones?
- Cela vaut 'il la peine de sauver ce clone si c'est pour voir le reste de mon armée  se faire découper par une scie circulaire?
C'est le challenge que propose Too Many Me!
Arriverez vous à sauver la planète d'une invasion tentaculaire en faisant progresser vos clones  à travers les 50 niveaux du jeu? j'en doute.... Mais si vous vous sentez l'âme d'un héros  venez jouer à Too Many Me, disponible le 8 juin sur Desura pour seulement 1,99€!
 Le trailer:


Le gameplay:

Le site:
http://toomanyme.com/

Je me permets de rajouter que je serai super heureux de pouvoir rajouter 50 nouveaux levels et surtout un éditeur de niveau si mon jeu est suffisamment joué!
Merci pour tout!
-Chmyke

Voir la news (13 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Matou

Une idée sympa !
Pourquoi pas un portage sur android ?

----------


## Eradan

Une news postée par un bot? Scandale!

----------


## zogzog.inside

Très bon concept, bravo.
Ça fait plaisir de voir qu'il est toujours possible de faire de bons jeux avec de nouvelles idées et sans gros moyens.

----------


## Chmyke

Merci pour vos encouragements!
En ce qui concerne le portage Android, il aura surement lieu mais pas avant la sortie sur Ipad.
Il faut régler les résolutions suivant la plateforme, ce qui est un peu plus délicat sur Android par rapport  aux Ipad où les résolutions sont fixes.

----------


## oui

Demain il sera mien.
Ohhhhhh ouiiiiii.
Demain il sera mien.
Blague à part ca a l'air vraiment excellent, je beta test ca demain et j'ai déjà bien hâte.

----------


## Sao

Ça a l'air sympa comme tout, ça me fait penser à Badlands (iOS, one-button aussi, plein de clones) ou encore à Moustache Armies (Windows, gratos, prototype).
Joli boulot et bonne idée !

----------


## Mr Ianou

Rha j'aurai bien voulu tâter de la bête.

----------


## Darkloofy

Je Corrige:
Y'aurait t'il une démo ou un accès gratuit et plivilégié pour la comunauté CPC?

----------


## Chmyke

Darkloofy, si tu n'as pas 1.99€ à mettre dans mon jeu, je peux exceptionnellement  te donner un accès gratuit pour que tu puisses y jouer, donne moi le nom de ton compte Desura en privée, ça t'évitera de le télécharger illégalement ainsi que de salir ton âme  :;):

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

Je serais toi je lui demanderais quand même son premier né en échange (ou au moins le sang de ses premières règles si c'est une fille)  ::ninja:: 
Sinon le concept à l'air original, moi qui ne suis pas du tout fan des runners j'allais me laisser tenter mais je voudrais une petite précision : avant de passer a la caisse, c'est marqué "Alpha".
C'est un bug, ou c'est vraiment une alpha ? (en même temps si c'est un bug, c'est que sûrement une alpha,alors ça veut dire que c'est pas un bug, alors ... aaaaargh) :uroboros:

----------


## Chmyke

Oui GrmlnsGlx, ce n'est pas un bug, Il s'agit bien d'une Alpha, ce qui veut dire que le jeu va encore évoluer: j'aimerais beaucoup rajouter 50 nouveaux levels et surtout un éditeur de niveau par la suite!

----------


## Igguk

Très intéressant et à un prix très raisonnable. 
Le rendu 2D est bien géré, y'a une belle atmosphère. Et effectivement c'est un format de jeu qui colle mieux avec des smartphones. 
Je pense pas que j'irai au bout de ce genre de jeu sur mon PC, j'aurai aimé aussi une mise en contexte (même si on a pas un scénario fouillé, j'aime bien que ça raconte quelque chose, même un petit truc...)

En tous cas beau boulot

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Afin de vous permettre d'améliorer votre jeu, voici des suggestions gratuites :
* L'ergonomie de la présentation des captures d'écran doit être améliorée  ::sad::  : on ne sait pas immédiatement où cliquer pour passer à la  suite des images. L'ajout d'une flèche de chaque coté doit suffire. Chaque miniature doit montrer quelque chose de compréhensible. Cela peut être un gros plan ou une vue d'ensemble.
* Il faut une démo gratuite, avec juste un niveau complet, proposée immédiatement sur votre site.  :;): 
GNU/Linux, Mac, Windows : Merci copain !  ::wub:: 
En espérant que cela vous soit facile.  :B): 
Merci.

----------


## Darkloofy

désolé pour le retard! benlavérité,c'est que j'ai pas de compte desura...mais merci pour avoir pris le temps de m'aider! tu'lemportera au paradis!

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

La création de compte desura est gratuite  :;):

----------


## Darkloofy

Donc je me suis mis à la page,et j'ai un compte desura...dont le pseudo est le même que celui du forum...mais merci de m'avoir fait connaitre,ça a l'air bien sympa

----------


## Darkloofy

Merciiiiii!!!!! Je toast et je te souhaite déjà un merveilleux avenir dans le monde du zeu vidéo!

----------


## Chmyke

Merci RedGuff, je vais proposer au plus vite une demo, elle sera disponible en webplayer sur le site et en priorité en téléchargement sur desura.  
J’ai également bien noté les changements à effectuer sur l’ergonomie, je vais aussi faire de nouveaux Screenshots, plus cohérent, avec des situations mieux illustrés.

En ce qui concerne le scénario, Ute, je compte intégrer dans les levels des brides de l’histoire.
Ce sera une histoire courte et à deux niveaux de lectures, un peu comme dans « Braid », mais ce que j'ai écrit jusqu'à présent ne me satisfait pas suffisamment, je suis sûre que je finirai par trouver quelque chose d'intéressant qui puisse tenir la route.

Merci beaucoup pour vos retours ils sont très constructif !

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

J'ai fait d'une traite la première zone (25 niveaux), c'est très sympa !  :;): 
Juste une question, je n'ai bien sûr pas pu m’empêcher de cliquer sur le bouton reset des stats, et à la question posé, je n'ai aps compris  s'il faut répondre oui ou non pour ne pas voir ses stats effacés ?(par sécurité j'ai altaberclickedroitéfermé l'exe au cas ou).

----------


## Chmyke

Cool GrmlnsGlx!  Je suis content que tu aies apprécié la Warp 1 car la Warp2 est encore meilleur ! 
Elle est plus riche dans le level design,  il y a plein de nouveaux éléments comme des mines, des fantassins ennemis, des canons,  des ventilateurs, encore plus de piques, et pleins d’autres surprises !
Pour répondre à ta question : Si tu cliques sur « reset stat » puis sur « yes » tu perdras toutes tes étoiles et ta progression. ^^

----------

